# Google- American breeding standards cripple German shepherds - St. Louis Post-Dispatch



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*American breeding standards cripple German shepherds**St. Louis Post-Dispatch*My vet said he might have *irritable bowel syndrome*. He gave him prednisone for a while and prescribed Science Diet m/d food. He defecates half in the litter *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

